# Neely earns his first Open title--CDX-C



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

:whoo: *Congratulations! *Revel in Neely's accomplishment, we'll glad wait for the photo!:camera:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Big Congrats!!!! We'll be waiting for that photo!!!!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Congrats! I know what a challenge it is to get any performance title, and for dogs to perform in the stressful show environment. 

Good luck in the next level!

--Q


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

*Update*

Neely's going to drive me crazy--we NQ'd our first three runs today--Open C and Novice C in trial 1, and Open C in the second trial because of going around the jumps, either going or returning. 

But in our last run of the day (Novice C) he took the recall over the bar jump without hesitation. His score was 199.5 and we lost High in Trial in the run-off heeling pattern.

Maybe he just wanted to make sure I didn't leave him behind to meditate on his sins!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

*The picture I promised ...*

Here's the picture I promised to post following his new title win.










Our next adventure will be AKC Rally Advanced Jan. 31 and Feb. 1, weather permitting.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Congratulations again to you and your handsome, impish, winning boy! He is the picture of success!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> Congratulations again to you and your handsome, impish, winning boy! He is the picture of success!


Thanks! "Impish" was clearly the operative word for Sunday's trials!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Big CONGRATULATIONS on Neely's success!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

*Well done! Big Congratulations! * 

*What a team! *

*You guys rock!*

*With you the sky's the limit! I'm so happy when people are enjoying their dogs and their dogs are enjoying life so much. Kudos!*


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations to you both!


----------

